# The Right Size Screen



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I finished prepping my media room this past summer and now I'm beginning to plan my theater equipment, but I need some advice.

I'm concerned about projector throw distance and screen size. My projector can be placed at a range of 16-18' from the screen. I'm thinking a 120" screen would work well for the space, but when I use the projection calculator, I'm told to go as big as 140", which I could not do b/c of room size.

If I bought a projector with a recommended screen size of 140", but only had 120", are there options to overcome this without making the picture look funny or distorted?

The projectors I'm considering are: 
Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 3010
Optoma HD33

Thanks for the advice and let me know if you need more information. I'm new to all of this, so I likely left something important out.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Your picture shouldn't look blurry or distorted. You can adjust focus to make the picture clear. If anything I would think going to a smaller picture will make it brighter. Is your room light controlled? I have the Epson 1080p in a light controlled room with a 134" screen... I have run it in the past with a 120" screen with no problem.

BTW... I would be careful buying the projector in your link as he says it is for parts, unless you know how to repair it.


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for responding. My room is light controlled and it's good to hear I'll prob be ok with a 120" screen.

Not sure where those links came from, I just copied and pasted the names of each projector from Projectorcentral.com. I would never buy a used projector, but I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I'm concerned about projector throw distance and screen size. My projector can be placed at a range of 16-18' from the screen. I'm thinking a 120" screen would work well for the space, but when I use the projection calculator, I'm told to go as big as 140", which I could not do b/c of room size.


According to ProjectorCentral.com's Projection Calculator Pro:
- the Epson 3010 will project a 120", 16:9 image from 11'6" to 18'9"; and
- the Optoma HD33 will project a 120", 16:9 image 13'1" to 15'8".

So, with the Epson 3010 you should be OK to get 120" from within your throw range; but with the Optima HD33, you'll need either to move it closer or to consider a larger screen. (The Optoma at 16' projects a 122" image.)


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, I mapped out a 120" screen on my wall. It looks great and from the viewing distances the whole screen is visible. All that said, I don't want to sell myself short on size, but I don't want to overwhelm myself or guests. If I can go bigger, should I (say 150")? What do you guys think would be a max size for my room? How close to the ceiling should the screen be?

Here are my room dimensions.

Width= 13.5'
Wall height= 8.25'
Viewing distance= 13.5' to 18'
Projector would ideally be placed around 16'-18'

Thanks and are there other factors I'm not considering?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Go as large as you can but factor in everything - screen size, fL (you want at least 12 but I would try to keep it above 16), seating requirements, screen placement (with your wall height and a 150" screen, you have a little over 2 feet to play with), etc.


----------



## ChopShop1 (Oct 8, 2010)

mechman said:


> Go as large as you can but factor in everything - screen size, fL (you want at least 12 but I would try to keep it above 16), seating requirements, screen placement (with your wall height and a 150" screen, you have a little over 2 feet to play with), etc.


+1. I would also urge you to get out there and try to demo some different units, and not just those you are considering. Brightness preference varies with each person in my experience. I personaly don't like a super bright picture, some do.


----------

